# Help Needed -Workers Comp



## Busybee (Aug 7, 2008)

A few months ago, I suffered an injury at work and have been receiving medical treatment ever since. the doctors handling my case will not allow me to return to work at the moment and have told me that it is unlikely i will ever return to work due to my injury.

This injury has caused our family great hardship as we needed my wages to live, workers comp only pay me 2/3 orf my salary, so as you can imagine things are tough at the moment. My real worry is, if I am unable to return to work, will i get any sort of assistance ie social security or disability. I was only working for 6 months before my injury.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Workers comp varies by state. What further assistance you may be eligible for is also a function of your immigration status. You may want to talk to the HR department at your employer to see what is possible. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

a) Document and date every conversation and phone call. Keep a log for future reference as things will blend in your memory.
b) Contact the workmens comp clerk at the hospital you have been treated at.
c) Contact your local social security office to find out what documentation you need to apply for disability.
d) If you worked in a union environment contact your union rep.


----------

